# Hello to everyone, one big question though



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

*First of all hello to everyone*

Early last year, about april may time there was a cull of pigeons at the local trainstation, understandable some what, but what wasn't was the fact that they left baby chics. My girlfriend, Lou, took them in and we have reared one now, he must be 9 to 10 months old months old now, he was about 21 days old when we found him.

We were living in a flat but have recently moved into a house in which he has full rein over during the day and gets put to bed at night. We have had a few problems with him but looking at your posts I have found a couple of good ideas so thank you.

However there is still one that elodes me, his aggression. You have mentioned it could be a teenager thing... but that seems to last (according to your posts) about a month.

There are certain things that he realy do ditest him, such as my bare feet so I put socks on simple but during the day he gets into foul moods and attacks me. He doesn't attack Lou half as much, but can have an go at her, and can litterally go from me and then to her looking for affection, of course she doesn't give it.

I wasn't sure about keeping him as a pet at first, but I am very surprised at how much of good pet pigoens can be, if it wasn't for his aggression. The main thing that I have noticed is that as we moved into our new home it is then that he has got extrememly aggressive, has he claimed the DVD player, the couch or even the whole house as his own. If so HELP!!!!! 

Other than that he is a relatively happy bird, we put sesame-seeds and sunflower seeds in a couple of bottles with holes in for him to throw around and get treats, (he esspecially loves the sesame seeds).

He gets regular baths by joining me or Lou in the shower, quite cute he always has food and water, and can of an evening be quite content to lie down on the window-sill above the radiator, or on the blanket we throw over us.

However his almost constant aggression is a problem.

Thank's


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Normal male pigeon behavior*

Congratulations on your wonderful pet male pigeon!

Aggression doesn't last for a month only, he is a NORMAL male pigeon in every sense of the word, trying to adapt to a human existance. 

If you allow him free reign in the house, he will take it as being HIS territory and you are tresspassing. The more space you allow him to fly around in the more he will be aggressive. Male pigeons are notorious for acquiring territory, it is a characteristic that allows survival of the species, as they attract their mate to their new territory. 

I have male pigeons constantly trying to acquire new territory from each other it makes for a fun life.

My friend has a male pigeon who chases them out of the dining room as that is his home and bites at their socks every time they enter the room.

You might want to "kennel" him when neccesary, but he sounds like a wonderful character. You should take his aggressive behavior as a compliment. He considers you his equal and sounds like you raised a healthy bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Billy-jake! Definitely sounds like you have a young and territorial young male pigeon. Many members here have been through what you are going through. Hopefully they will be on to post their thoughts and advice soon.

I don't have house pigeons, but I DO have lots of rescued pigeons. I have a couple of males that just wing whack me into oblivion when my hands "intrude" on their territory. Given how long they have been here, I don't think they are ever going to change .. we just cope with one another.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is also at that age when they would take a mate. When that happens, it usually helps to calm them down some. It could also be that he is thinking of your girlfriend as his mate. That often happens when they don't have a real pigeon mate. If that is the case, then you would be the "other male". That could be why he attacks you more. The poor little thing is probably confused. They want to find a mate, but they are a bird in a human household. That has got to be hard for them. Think about that. It is only normal and very natural for him to want a partner for himself. Try putting yourself in his place.


----------



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I will be honest, Lou (my girl friend) had raised.
He is quite a character at times and can be quite amusing to watch. But can also be a really pain LOL.

Well thank you for all of your input, I will see what I can do, maybe just bonding with him a bit more might help, as I am at work most days all day, any idea's on how to bond with him, as when ever I have tried, it all depends on what side of the bed he woke up on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can spend more time with him and give him treats. Most pigeons love peanuts. I chop them up small and my pigeons will flock to me for them. It's a nice way to win them over. Having him learn to trust you takes time and patience. The more time you spend interacting with him, the more he will trust you. But believe me...................peanuts do wonders.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Barefoot losers*

My two rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male pigeons *Pidgiepoo* (flew off 14 January 2005, eight months old, never seen again) and *Wieteke* (last seen on Father's Day, June 15, 2008, almost three years old) loved to attack bare feet. They always won, no disputing the fact.

You would enjoy PT member *Rallow*'s thread, "_Would like fertile egg_." The *Dinkster*, main character in this long-running saga, is quite a character. He also features on YouTube videos. (Rallow does a fairly good job as supporting actor, after several other pigeon tenants in his (Dinkster's) apartment).

If you enjoy seeing a human getting slapped around by a pigeon, this is for you!

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...yes, indeed, you DO have a pigeon with ATTITUDE...just like my Mr. Squeaks!

ONE possibility would be to find him a hen and see if that will help calm him down.

I'm out of luck with Squeaks because *I AM* his mate and he rules ME, the two cats and 3 other pigeons with an iron beak! We all live in a 1 bdrm apartment.

Squeaks cannot fly due to a badly broken wing that had to be half amputated.

Now, about some of his "actions." He had two modes: daddy and mate. When in mate mode he will follow me around or go to his favorite spot and "stake" it out. Unfortunately, this spot is the bathroom and I have to make sure that he doesn't hog the area all day. The cats have their litter box there and he WILL chase them out....not good!

Also, he will ALWAYS attack my bare feet! Socks and Crocs are fine, but NO bare feet! 

In daddy mode, the cats and I get some "relax" time because he will spend hours in his nest on his wooden egg...coming out only to eat, drink water and poop. This can last a week or more and then it's back to mate mode and "where's Squeaks?!" 

'Course, in mate mode, he does permit me to pet and scritch him and usually I can put him in a spot near me and he will stay. 

Since I now live alone, I'm his one and only and he doesn't like "strangers." 

The other 3 pijies came along later and he views them as intruders, especially Dom, who he attack the minute he sees him! Consequently, Dom/Gimie and WoeBeGone are behind a closed door in the bedroom for their morning exercise.

Best of luck and keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------

